# when i grow up i wanna look like....



## missuniverse

this girl is hot fact ....


----------



## Lazyballs

That's a fact


----------



## Phenix

I not even going look at this he he lol


----------



## yannyboy

Unbelievable!!!


----------



## doggy

who is she? shes stunning.


----------



## jordan_

Wow she's incredible !!!!


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Oops!! She's absolutely gorgeous!!!! Is what I meant!!!!


----------



## doggy

SoldierSmudge said:


> She'd get it!!!!!!!  once or twice maybe!!!!


lol, smudge can you say that in a ladies section? magic smudge you made me laugh.


----------



## Piranha Smudge

LOL I've changed it!! Didn't realise it was a serious thread LOL. Ul have to edit ur quote!!!


----------



## doggy

lol i dont think so. im leaving it lol


----------



## Brockyboy

My phone won't let me see pics anymore who is it?


----------



## yannyboy

Rachel says she wants to keep the ladies section free from male comments and then we get a pics like this

It's not fair, lol


----------



## jordan_

Who is she?


----------



## Lazyballs

Think I'm gona have to make a female profile to see the hot chicks . That's not on what about equality and all that crap


----------



## DANthirty

shes HOT!!!!!! she would be putty in my hands in no time!!


----------



## Phenix

just had to look again lol


----------



## yannyboy

MEEKY said:


> just had to look again lol


She is unbelievable!!!


----------



## Brockyboy

Do we know who it is yet so i can Google her still can't see the pic!


----------



## Phenix

don't worry Brockyboy it will stop u going blind if cant see the pics bud


----------



## yannyboy

MEEKY said:


> don't worry Brockyboy it will stop u going blind if cant see the pics bud


Meeky has got a point, lol


----------



## Lazyballs

Put it like this broc ya won't kick her out of bed for farting lol ?


----------



## Phenix

I just come here when I am down then I am up again my bi getting bigger now


----------



## Phenix

Just looking it good to start ur day here xx


----------



## ElleMac

Where did you get that picture of me?? **joke** she's stunning. Her name is Olya Haidner


----------



## jordan_

ElleMac said:


> Where did you get that picture of me?? **joke** she's stunning. Her name is Olya Haidner


Google  lol


----------



## Phenix

All way cheers me up this page lol


----------



## jordan_

Thus girl is amazing lol


----------



## Phenix

Omg my arms will get a good work out to day Thank jordan


----------



## jordan_

Lmao no probs meeky


----------



## Phenix

Just looking xx


----------



## yannyboy

MEEKY said:


> Just looking xx


Well stop looking, lol


----------



## Phenix

Just at her abs They stick out so far xx


----------



## Piranha Smudge

This thread has gone down fast LOL


----------



## Daniel1466868027

jordan0689 said:


> Thus girl is amazing lol


indeed, who is she?


----------



## jordan_

Olya haidner


----------



## Daniel1466868027

she doesnt look Russian, but she is, lol


----------



## The Trixsta

Fcuk me! I wouldn't say no!! :----)


----------



## Daniel1466868027

View attachment 3319


heres her with her fat boyfriend, lol

must be rich the fkr


----------



## Phenix

He not fat bud just lucky xx


----------



## The Trixsta

Wouldnt say he was fat :|


----------



## Daniel1466868027

hes not morbidly obese, but hes fat, but i guess enough of talking about him...lol


----------



## yannyboy

I could only see one person in that pic, lol


----------



## Daniel1466868027

yannyboy said:


> I could only see one person in that pic, lol


well said, lol


----------



## Chrissy.......

:help:Im not really meant to be here, the missus gets very cross if she knows i looked.:tape2:


----------



## Phenix

Well I come here lots of times lol


----------



## yannyboy

MEEKY said:


> Well I come here lots of times lol


We have noticed that, lol


----------



## Phenix

I cant see Some one shut this up or I need a white stick soon


----------



## jo fairbairn

I fell in love with a woman last year.....

Maria Tereza Mendonca Pintya who won the Toned Figure class.......


----------



## Phenix

Jo thank you Forgot about this thread Happy days are here again lol


----------



## Christo23

Haha I love you meeky!


----------



## Chrissy.......

decent standards.......


----------



## Phenix

missuniverse said:


> this girl is hot fact ....


this my cheer up thread


----------



## gingernut

I've been admiring the physiques of Dana Linn Bailey, as well as Kelly Freeman and Rachel Turner.

As a female with small boobs I specifically look for fitness models and figure competitors who do not have implants. Dana fits the bill and has a great physique. Kelly and Rachel are both natural competitors doing well in NABBA Trained Figure - something I'd like to try without assistance. Kelly came second in her class at the Brits this year.

Here's Dana http://danalinn.com/images/photos/DanaLinnBailey_12.jpg and Rachel Turner Sharp Bodies Private Personal Training

If I can look like Ms Turner next year I'll be happy.


----------



## Phenix

DanaLinnBailey Think we need more of her good post lol


----------



## Phenix

got a nice one
View attachment 3860


----------



## Brockyboy

Do you think Dana linn uses AAS?

She has a lot of muscle mass for a female!

I do admire her tho..she has her on clothes brand flag nor fail.


----------



## Phenix

once I stop looking at her I will think about it Brocky


----------



## gingernut

Brockyboy said:


> Do you think Dana linn uses AAS?
> 
> She has a lot of muscle mass for a female!
> 
> I do admire her tho..she has her on clothes brand flag nor fail.


I googled this last night and found a forum where she posts publically that she's natural. I usually think you can tell by muscle density, hardness but I'm not sure with her. Then again most natties do compete in at least one natty fed - stands to reason really. She looks good, and obviously trains very hard.


----------



## Brockyboy

She has amazing tricep and shoulder seperation.


----------



## webadmin1466867919

Yep agree she's well defined in the shoulders!


----------



## jordan_

dj said:


> Yep agree she's well defined in the shoulders!


Lmao but who's really looking at her shoulders ?


----------



## philb125

I'm rubbish with technical terms for body parts.... But glutes sprung to mind. Not even sure it's correct anatomy.

Let's test it, does she have good glutes?


----------



## jordan_

Glutes are basically your ass cheeks phil and yes she does lol


----------



## philb125

Well her glutes made me smile, maybe I should type that in the smile thread!


----------



## Phenix

have you miss me
View attachment 3867


----------



## Phenix

The best thread here


----------



## Phenix

When it raining You bring the sunshine
View attachment 3879


----------



## jordan_

Too muscular for me


----------



## Phenix

jordan0689 said:


> Too muscular for me


That ok I take her lol


----------



## ElleMac

I am totally in love with DLB. I think she is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Phenix

ElleMac said:


> I am totally in love with DLB. I think she is absolutely stunning!


find your own girl Elle lol


----------



## Phenix

MEEKY said:


> have you miss me
> View attachment 3867


Have to keep this thread up


----------



## pixiesillycat

she does look amazing, wow!


----------



## Phenix

View attachment 4150




MEEKY said:


> When it raining You bring the sunshine
> View attachment 3879


Now this is a thread That a body wonder what she eats would not mind finding out


----------



## jordan_

Sausage is the main staple of her diet ie heard


----------



## Phenix

jordan0689 said:


> Sausage is the main staple of her diet ie heard


I am glad you said that not me pmsl lol


----------

